# ¡¡¡¡Cumpleaños de nuestra Ro!!!!!!



## Tampiqueña

*¡Muchas Felicidades Ro Preciosa!*​ 
Te iba a traer Las Mañanitas con Alejandro pero luego Antie me anda volando/bailando/ganando la idea , así que elegí otra cancioncita para ti (un poquito azucarada pero muy sincera ):


Además pensé que no deberías estar atendiendo a las personas en tu fiesta y para que puedas divertirte y ser tratada como la reina que eres, le dije a este muchacho que se encargue de traer bebidas, hacer la comida, servir el pastel, cargar cosas pesadas y entretener a los invitados (pido segundas ).

Espero que pases un cumpleaños muy lindo este y todos los años .

Abrazotes y besotes,
Tampi


----------



## borgonyon

¡Felicidades Ro!

http://srv0204-01.sjc3.imeem.com/g/p/b510471783a6fd8c4e8757c1422f5fd0_web.jpg

De la pluma del gran Neruda... 
http://www.canariastelecom.com/personales/elguanche/muerelentamente.htm


----------



## speedier

*Hola Rosalia*
*y*
*Feliz Cumpleaños*​ 
*Aqui tienes a **snowman*​ 
*(hope he hasn't melted before you see it)*​ 

*Y algunos roses for Rosalia*
*Y*
*chocolates*​ 
*Don't Worry, Be Happy*​ 
*No Te Preocupes, Sé Feliz *​ 
*Y, para la cumpleañera he decidido bailar para tí.*​ 
*Yo sé, es un milagro ......... pero entonces, *​

*Abrazos y Besitos*​


----------



## Jaén

*F E L I Z
C U M P L E
R O!!!!
*

*Espero que te la pases super, hoy y siempre!!*

*Y claro, al igual que nuestro amigo Speedy, también preparé un numerito para alegrar la fiesta!*​ *


Besotes!

Al.
[/CENTER]*


----------



## Kibramoa

*Feliz Cumpleaños Ro.*​
​


----------



## romarsan

Mis queridos amigos, gracias 


¡Que fiesta tan emocionante!

*Mi querida Tampi*, a pesar de la distancia tienes un lugar muy especial en mi corazón, no podías haber elegido mejor tu regalo (me refiero a la canción, claro ), de verdad, es una canción preciosa, siempre me emociona escucharla, pero en esta ocasión más.

*Borgo*, muchísimas gracias por este precioso poema, prometo seguirlo a rajatabla amigo. Las flores son preciosas, gracias por tu amistad. Un  besote.

Rosalía

​


----------



## romarsan

*Ratoncito Speedier, *gracias por hacerme creer en los milagros  y gracias por venir a la fiesta, estando tú será una gran fiesta.

*Ranita Principe Jaén, *me encantó tu video, pero lo que más me gusta
es que hayas venido tú, besotes amigo.

*Querida Kibra, *Reina de los links y amiga dónde las haya. Me ha encantado tu canción. Abrazos.


​


----------



## alacant

Rosalia, espero que pases un día de pelicula. Contraté estos chicos para cantar en tu fiesta, (eye candy) y lo que quieras!!!!


Besos y abrazos, Gaviota

Bueno!!! Se ve que los chicos de Il Divo tenian que salir con prisas para cantar en otra parte.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños, Rosalía!!*
*  *​


----------



## Miguel Antonio

¡¡¡ Muchas felicidades, Ro!!!

¿A que nunca te lo cantaron así?: 

Un gran abrazo, y que tengas un día muy feliz


----------



## Antpax

Uf llego tarde, es lo que tiene esto de la multicelebración . Bueno como sabes Tampi y yo tenemos nuestra competición particular, así que también te paso una cancioncita "edulcorada" como dice ella (vale, no son las mañanitas, pero Alejandro no podía faltar ). Bueno, pues eso que muchas felicidades, guapa.

Abrazos.

Antie

P.D. Eh, que se olvidaban las birras para la fiesta.


----------



## romarsan

alacant said:


> Rosalia, espero que pases un día de pelicula. Contraté estos chicos para cantar en tu fiesta, (eye candy) y lo que quieras!!!!
> 
> 
> Besos y abrazos, Gaviota


 
Mi querida Gaviota, ha sido una idea genial, creo que todas las chicas coincidirán conmigo en eso , pero, de lo que verdad me alegro, es de que hayas venido tú.

Besos


----------



## Vampiro

Queridísima Ro:
¡¡¡Que pases un muy *Feliz Cumpleaños*!!!
Llego un poco tarde por motivos de fuerza mayor.  Pero me quedo en la fiesta hasta que las velas no ardan.
Como veo que te han regalado algunas canciones, no podía ser menos y te dejo este “Happy Birthday” cantado por una  banda a la altura de lo que tú mereces.
Un gran beso…

 
Eduardo.
_


----------



## romarsan

Rayines said:


> *¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños, Rosalía!!*
> 
> 
> *  *​


 

Muchísimas gracias Rayines, un beso grande.
Rosalía


----------



## romarsan

Miguel Antonio said:


> ¡¡¡ Muchas felicidades, Ro!!!
> 
> ¿A que nunca te lo cantaron así?:
> 
> 
> Un gran abrazo, y que tengas un día muy feliz
> [/COLOR]


 
Tienes razón Migueliño, nunca me habían felicitado cantando así, pero me ha encantado, muchas gracias por venir y espero que te quedes hasta que nos alcance la aurora.

Besotes
Ro


----------



## romarsan

Antpax said:


> Uf llego tarde, es lo que tiene esto de la multicelebración . Bueno como sabes Tampi y yo tenemos nuestra competición particular, así que también te paso una "edulcorada" como dice ella (vale, no son las mañanitas, pero Alejandro no podía faltar ). Bueno, pues eso que muchas felicidades, guapa.
> 
> Abrazos.
> 
> Antie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jajaja Hormiguita, me ha encantado tu canción "edulcorada"  y tienes razón, como dicen unas amigas comunes "ni modo" Alejandro no podía faltar.
> 
> ¿Vamos a por las birras?
> 
> 
> 
> P.D. Eh, que se olvidaban las birras para la fiesta.


----------



## romarsan

Vampiro said:


> Queridísima Ro:
> ¡¡¡Que pases un muy *Feliz Cumpleaños*!!!
> Llego un poco tarde por motivos de fuerza mayor. Pero me quedo en la fiesta hasta que las velas no ardan.
> Como veo que te han regalado algunas canciones, no podía ser menos y te dejo este “Happy Birthday” cantado por una banda a la altura de lo que tú mereces.
> Un gran beso…
> 
> 
> Eduardo.
> _


 
Querido Eduardo, muchas gracias por esa preciosa canción de los Beatles. Me ha encantado el detalle. No llegas tarde, la fiesta no podía empezar sin ti, así que tuve unas serías palabras con "motivos de fuerza mayor"  y no tuvo más remedio que dejarte venir , haces falta aquí. 

Un beso grandote
Rosalía


----------



## coquis14

¡Un besote Romarsan! , te merecés el aprecio de la comunidad del WR más que nadie.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## romarsan

coquis14 said:


> ¡Un besote Romarsan! , te merecés el aprecio de la comunidad del WR más que nadie.
> 
> ¡Felicidades!


 

Muchísimas gracias Coquis. Bienvenido a la fiesta. Lo pasaremos bien, ya verás.

Abrazos
Rosalía


----------



## turi

Parece que está concurrida la fiesta, ¿¿no??

La verdad es que no se me ocurre aportar mucho más....

Pero te deseo que hoy pases un día muy agradable con los tuyos, y, si se añaden muchos más, pues más fiesta!!

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS RO!!!!

Y un abrazo de, 

Tu amigo Juan


----------



## romarsan

turissa said:


> Parece que está concurrida la fiesta, ¿¿no??
> 
> La verdad es que no se me ocurre aportar mucho más....
> 
> Pero te deseo que hoy pases un día muy agradable con los tuyos, y, si se añaden muchos más, pues más fiesta!!
> 
> FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS RO!!!!
> 
> Y un abrazo de,
> 
> Tu amigo Juan


 

Muchas gracias Juan. Eres parte imprescindible de la fiesta. 
Gracias por estar ahí.
Abrazos
Rosalía


----------



## alexacohen

Queridísima Ro,

He tardado un poco porque estaba buscando tu regalo... y no encontraba ninguno que trajese la primavera y el sol.

Pero ya lo encontré. Este es tu regalo.

Feliz cumpleaños, amiga!!!


Ale


----------



## UVA-Q

Linda Ro!!!!!!!!  Espero la estés pasando maravillosamente, llena de apapachos de tu hermosa familia!!!   
Y sigue festejando toooodo el 'finde'  ('ni modo', a estas alturas se contagian las formas de hablar!).

Recibe todo mi cariño!!!


----------



## romarsan

alexacohen said:


> Queridísima Ro,
> 
> He tardado un poco porque estaba buscando tu regalo... y no encontraba ninguno que trajese la primavera y el sol.
> 
> Pero ya lo encontré. Este es tu regalo.
> 
> Feliz cumpleaños, amiga!!!
> 
> 
> Ale


 
Alexa, preciosa, la espera valió la pena, por las flores que son una delicia y por poder disfrutar de la compañía de una amiga tan especial como tú.

Un beso


----------



## romarsan

UVA-Q said:


> Linda Ro!!!!!!!! Espero la estés pasando maravillosamente, llena de apapachos de tu hermosa familia!!!
> Y sigue festejando toooodo el 'finde' ('ni modo', a estas alturas se contagian las formas de hablar!).
> 
> Recibe todo mi cariño!!!


 
Jejeje, yo también te copio querida Uvita, algunas de tus expresiones las he incluido en mi conversación diaria. Muchas gracias por estar ahí amiga.

Besos y abrazos, muchos.


----------



## piraña utria

romarsan said:


> *Ratoncito Speedier, *gracias por hacerme creer en los milagros  y gracias por venir a la fiesta, estando tú será una gran fiesta.
> 
> *Ranita Principe Jaén, *me encantó tu video, pero lo que más me gusta
> es que hayas venido tú, besotes amigo.
> 
> *Querida Kibra, *Reina de los links y amiga dónde las haya. Me ha encantado tu canción. Abrazos.
> 
> ​


 

Hola, Ro.

¿Dónde apareció ese dato, querida?

La única manera de no aparecerme por acá sería que no lo supiera.

Un millón de besos. Una delicia compartir contigo en este sitio.


----------



## romarsan

piraña utria said:


> Hola, Ro.
> 
> ¿Dónde apareció ese dato, querida?
> 
> La única manera de no aparecerme por acá sería que no lo supiera.
> 
> Un millón de besos. Una delicia compartir contigo en este sitio.


 
Querido Piraña, la fiesta sin ti no sería lo mismo. Gracias por venir amigo, verás que lo pasaremos bien.

Besos
Rosalía


----------



## Eugin

Ros!! No podía dejar de saludarte por acá... así que aquí llego para desearte que sigas festejando todo el fin de semana y seas tan feliz como todos los que te apreciamos mucho te lo desean  

Te regalo otra cancioncita, para que sigas musicalizando tu día!! .


¡Que lo pases fenomenal, amiga!!
Besos y abrazos!!


----------



## romarsan

Eugin said:


> Ros!! No podía dejar de saludarte por acá... así que aquí llego para desearte que sigas festejando todo el fin de semana y seas tan feliz como todos los que te apreciamos mucho te lo desean  .
> 
> Te regalo otra cancioncita, para que sigas musicalizando tu día!!
> 
> ¡Que lo pases fenomenal, amiga!!
> Besos y abrazos!!


 

Jajaja, Euge, es precioso, me ha encantado guapa. Espero que ese simpático perrito trate bien a una gatita dulce como tú.

Un beso 
Rosalía


----------



## Tezzaluna

¿Se me pasó otra fiesta? Buahhhh!

Amadísima amiga,

Te deseo mil felicidades en tu día, y como ya pasó, que tus one thousand happinesses be spread throughout the year.

Feliz Cumpleaños.

Tezza


----------



## Singinswtt11

RO!! Nunca me había fijado en este hilo! Te mando muchas felicidades y te deseo un fin de semana maravilloso!


----------



## SDLX Master

*Querida Ro, *
*Sólo puedo desearte lo mejor de lo mejor en este día*
* y por sobre todo,** la bendición de Dios. *
* Happy B-Day!* ​


----------



## Metztli

Mi muy, muy, muy queridísima Romarsan! Sabía... ocurrente, genial, dulce y maravillosa Romarsan, te mando chorro mil besos y un abrazo muy grandote y muy, muy fuertote con mis mejores deseos para este día, este año y toda la vida! Gracias por compartirte con nosotros!

Una amiga nuestra quedó de traer tu pastel.

Yo te traje unos tequilitas y unas botanas para celebrar contigo a la mexicana!

*Feliz Cumple, Romarsan!!! *


----------



## Tampiqueña

En vista de mi terrible metida de pata, te recito sin links un pedacito de Las Mañanitas (es del dominio público pero no excederé de 4 líneas por si las moscas). Por favor usa tu imaginación y visualiza a Alejandro conmigo cantándote :

_Estas son las mañanitas, que cantaba el Rey David_
_A las muchachas bonitas se las cantamos aquí_
_Despierta Ro despierta, mira que ya amaneció_
_Hoy por ser día de tu santo te venimos a cantar....._

Abrazos que suplan la falta de canción en vivo 

Tampi


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Perdona lo escueto de mis palabras:
Feliz Cumpleaños


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¡FELICIDADES RO!

Me perdí la fiesta 

Un regalito y un besazo.
Martine


----------



## romarsan

Tezzaluna said:


> ¿Se me pasó otra fiesta? Buahhhh!
> 
> Amadísima amiga,
> 
> Te deseo mil felicidades en tu día, y como ya pasó, que tus one thousand happinesses be spread throughout the year.
> 
> Feliz Cumpleaños.
> 
> Tezza


 
Muchas gracias mi querida Tezz, seguir tu amistad es una de las cosas que me hace sentir bien. Gracias guapa.


----------



## romarsan

Singinswtt11 said:


> RO!! Nunca me había fijado en este hilo! Te mando muchas felicidades y te deseo un fin de semana maravilloso!


 
Muchísimas gracias preciosa, hace viento y frio, pero no pienso cambiar ni uno solo de los planes que tengo. Un beso


----------



## romarsan

*Mi querida Tampi* estoy visualizando , muchísimas gracias por el detallazo y sobre todo por ser como eres. Tengo mucha suerte de tenerte como amiga. Un beso enorme

*Cabeza Tuna *Gracias por venir. Las palabras escuetas, cuando dicen lo suficiente, son igualmente bellas.

*Querida Martine *no llegas tarde, ni mucho menos, tengo la intención de estar de fiesta todo el fin de semana y, contar contigo, es un placer, gracias por venir amiga. Un beso

*Master *muchas gracias por unirte a la fiesta. Abrazos

Rosalía


----------



## romarsan

Metztli said:


> Mi muy, muy, muy queridísima Romarsan! Sabía... ocurrente, genial, dulce y maravillosa Romarsan, te mando chorro mil besos y un abrazo muy grandote y muy, muy fuertote con mis mejores deseos para este día, este año y toda la vida! Gracias por compartirte con nosotros!
> 
> Una amiga nuestra quedó de traer tu pastel.
> 
> Yo te traje unos tequilitas y unas botanas para celebrar contigo a la mexicana!
> 
> *Feliz Cumple, Romarsan!!! *


 

Querida y enigmática Luna, caramba, cuantas cosas bonitas me has dicho  Gracias por todos los regalos que has traido, mis favoritos el chorro de besos y el abrazo y el tenerte como amiga.

Un beso preciosa


----------



## krolaina

Si es que es imposible que llegue a horas decentes...imposible! Pero no podía dejar de pasarme por el foro a mandarte un super beso de feliz cumpleaños. 

Me da miedo preguntar qué quieres de regalo no sea que me pidas algo que sale en algunos mails y...a ver de dónde lo saco! 

Espero que toda nuestra compañía y el cariño que todos nosotros te tenemos supla ese regalo... (que si no es así tú pide y a ver qué podemos hacer eh?).

Un besazo de los mega fuertes, Ro!


----------



## speedier

Una fiesta maravillosa Ro! 

*beer and wine delivery*


----------



## romarsan

*Carol, *preciosa, verdaderamente lo importante de esta fiesta sois vosotros, el mejor regalo es vuestra amistad, de todas formas, da un vistazo por los mails y verás que vamos servidas por una temporadita, vamos, que hay para todas y para todos los gustos en los últimos envios. Un besote.

*Ratoncito Speedier, *gracias por estar pendiente de todo y de todos. Un abrazo grande para ti NN.


----------



## valdo

Como siempre, vengo con retraso mas.......FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, querida Romi...!!!

Besotes,

Valdo


----------



## romarsan

Muchísimas gracias mi querido Conde 

¡Eres caro de ver ultimamente! 

Un besote grande, siempre es una alegria encontrarte.

Romi


----------



## fsabroso

Rosalia:

_!Feliz Cumpleaños!_​ 
Alguito tarde pero aun en la fiesta , espero que sigas celebrando tu cumpleaños junto a tu familia y que disfrutes de un excelente fin de semana.

F.


----------



## romarsan

Muchísimas Gracias Fsabroso. No llegas tarde, pienso estar de celebración todo el fin de semana, hay que sacarle partido a un cumpleaños cuando cae viernes 

Tienes un gusto exquisito para las flores, me encantan.

Abrazos
Rosalía


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades !! * 

(Disculpas por el vergonzoso retraso.  Ejem, un avisador sonoro en el Congrats estaría muy bien. Bueno, algunos lo necesitamos).  

Con afecto, 
Jordi


----------



## romarsan

Muchas gracias Nam, yo aún ando celebrando, así que llegas en buen momento, además, hace un ratito vino Speedier con más provisiones , aún podemos tomar unas copas juntos.

Abrazos
Ro


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

*Rosa Lee, Ro, Rosalía*

*Rosa de Té Grandiflora*
*
Que ninguna nube empañe tu sonrisa luminosa
*​ 
*Que ni el silencio ni el estruendo se impongan a tus palabras de ánimo*​ 
*Que marido e hija, hija y marido, sean tus mejores compañeros
http://www.proflowers.com/prodimg/ROS24red40_gv_l.jpg*

*(Pero que dejen algunos besotes para tus amigos)

*​ ​


----------



## romarsan

Querido Farolillo Rojo, muchas gracias por venir. Yo también creo en los milagros, sobre todo en el milagro de la amistad y tú tienes mucho que ver en eso.

Besotes, muchos.
Rose Lee, Ro, Rosalía...


----------



## Camilo1964

Querida Ro:

Mil perdones por llegar tan tarde, pero de igual manera: !!!!FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!! 

Te traje unos regalitos venezolanos: la flor de mayo, con calor de trópico para hacer más llevadero el invierno; una canción venezolana, que no es de cumpleaños pero en su belleza hace digno juego a tu manera de ser y bombones hechos con cacao de Chuao que, según dicen, es el mejor del mundo.

Recibe un fuerte abrazo,

Camilo


----------



## romarsan

Querido Camilo, que bonita flor para acompañar la llegada de un buen amigo... por no hablar de los bombones que tienen pinta de estar exquisitos. Mirar la flor de mayo escuchando esa preciosidad de canción ha sido increiblemente bello.

Gracias por venir amigo.

Abrazos
Rosalía


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Querida Ro,

Mil disculpas por llegar tan tarde, y aún más disculpas por la necesidad de borrar todos los enlaces a YouTube.  (Espero que ya has visto todos.)

Te mando esta amiguita por acompañarte.

!Feliz Cumpleaños!​


----------



## romarsan

Muchisimas gracias Chaska por unirte a la fiesta. 
Sé que las normas del foro no permiten enlaces a youtube y te agradezco que me dejaras el tiempo de verlos y disfrutarlos.

Es una foto preciosa...

Abrazos
Ro


----------



## RIU

Felicidades Rosalia.

RIU

(Buenoooo, como siempre, el último, y para colmo sin excusa).


----------



## romarsan

RIU said:


> Felicidades Rosalia.
> 
> RIU
> 
> (Buenoooo, como siempre, el último, y para colmo sin excusa).


 
Muchísimas gracias Riu, me encanta que te hayas unido a la fiesta.

Un abrazo grande
Ro


----------



## emm1366

Hola romarsan.

Me alegra haber compartido algunos hilos contigo. Y agrego que si eres la chica de la foto tienes un nuevo fan.


----------



## romarsan

Muchas gracias emm1366, a mi también me gusta coincidir contigo.

P.D. Sí, soy la chica de la foto, pero no lo comentes, es un secreto...


----------



## Mirlo

Perdona el haber llegado tarde, pero nunca es tarde para festejar.
Espero que hayas tenido un muy feliz cumpleaño al lado de tus seres queridos.
Muchos saludos,
Mirlo​ 


​


----------



## romarsan

Muchísimas gracias Mirlo, tienes razón, nunca es tarde para recibir a una amiga, me alegro mucho que hayas venido.

Me encanta coincidir contigo en los hilos y siempre es un placer leer tus aportes.

Abrazos
Ro

Me encantó el dibujito


----------



## silvia fernanda

Feliz cumple Rosalía!!!!
Un beso grande
Silvia


----------



## romarsan

Un beso para ti también, querida Sil. 
Gracias por venir
Rosalía


----------



## gatogab

*Mi querida amiga RO:*
No sé si estos deseos de buen cumpleaños son del 2009 o, 
causa atraso imperdonable, 
servirán para el 2010.........
Tampoco sé qué otra 'lesera' escribir por lo avergonzado.


*FELICIDADES *

gg​


----------



## romarsan

¡Querido Gatito!

Gracias por venir a la fiesta, tu llegada me ha alegrado mucho.

Un beso grande. Me encanta que estés ahí Gatito con gorro de melón


----------

